# coyotes coming into the backyard



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

i have coyotes that come into my backyard at night what would you think i shoud do to get these coyotes my dog has been on to many restless nights trying to protect the house???


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I had the same problem here in Maine.They where getting into the back of my new truck after garbage. I had to get a dumpster and a german shepard but got lucky enough to shoot one of them. They are still nearby at night but don't come in the yard. My truck isn't getting scratched up anymore. Thought about c-4 but I owe to much on the truck LOL. Take alook around something has to be drawing them in, trash, cats out at night etc


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Look at setting some snares or traps.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

we have lots of cottontails around and i think thats what they come up here for i would set traps but i have 2 dogs that arent in kennels or on a leash. so i would be to worried about setting traps being my dogs could get into them. last night when i went out side at about 10 they started to howl and it sounded like they were maybe 40 yards away in alittle tree belt that i have. would it work to call them in with a cottontail distress and use the yard light to hunt them. it sounded like there was at least 3 maybe 4 of them but ive had little success trying to call them there.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ndoutdoorsman do you live in town cause if you live out of town you could probabbly break out the guns. :lol:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Yes i live out of town.......the thing is they dont come into the yard till late and theres no moon to hunt with. i do have 2 yard lights but should i just sit and wait or call them in.. they would have to come by one of the lights so i can see them or is using a spot light legal


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ya is using a spot light legal? cause if it is that would definately be the way to go I would think.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

If I was you I would wait until ten minutes to sundown and try a rabbit distress, but I would sit kind of on the out side edge of your yard were you think they might feel the safest. I would wait until it got good and dark before I got up.

I had one right by the fence in our backyard not 30 yards from the house. Sun had been up for half hour or so. I grabbed my gun and ran out the door barefoot and that little chicken ran straight for the horses so I had no shot. This was only four days ago so my feet got real cold.

You could also try setting up near where you think they are bedded and try from different locations other than your yard. Old fence lines or parrie trails, if you have tall enough grass that works too but make them hard to see.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

ndoutdoorsman, I believe I hunt in your area. I've hunted the Hansen farm just north of Ludden, and his uncle's place toward Ellendale. I'm originally from the Ellendale area myself. I plan on getting down there again in the next couple of weeks to try my luck again since I haven't been out at all this year.

Let me know how it goes and good luck.


----------

